

The Fallen of World War 2 - joshdance
http://www.fallen.io/

======
88e282102ae2e5b
This is great overall, but I don't understand how someone can know so much
about history and still refer to German soldiers as "Nazis". If we're not
going to learn that normal people can do evil things then what's the point of
even learning about this war?

